# Powacycle Salisbury



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Been looking on E bay for some time without success so i thought i would ask here, does any one have one of the above to sell me preferably a li-pol battery one but will consider a li-on. Thanks


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have got one brilliant.............but sadly I don't think we want to sell it however I thought I would tell you how good it was :wink:


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't have one for sale, but recently bought an IZIP electric bike and can highly recommend. Regarded as one of the top three electric bikes available and I bought it on ebay, there are two currently available. Hope this helps.
Peter.


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi we have a TGA electric cycle for sale cost £900 will sell for £300. NEARLY NEW.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Will keep it in mind, my wife has a powacycle windsor so i thought it would make make sense to have same manufacturor, same charger ect


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

The original was powerbyke, which was american - I know the guy who first bought them to the UK, after seeing the in Key Largo.

If they are suitable, there are plenty of suppliers, or I could contact his sons and see if they are still stocking them.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks we sold our powabykes in favour of the lighter rear wheel drive Powacycle. At that time you could only get lead acid batteries for the powabyke that and front wheel drive made them very heavy.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

If you google 'battery bikes' there is a stockist in Woking who appears to sell them at competitive prices. I phoned a few weeks ago to be told that they were out of stock and awaiting a new delivery from China, the promised e-mail advising arrival of the new consignment has not appeared yet, so there may not be many for sale in the UK at present.
You can also try Amazon, it is amazing what they sell. They seem to act as selling agents for battery bikes from a company in the Midlands based in Dudley ('Duudlaii' in local parlance  )


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I have a friend with a Powacycle "Salisbury" when I last spoke to him about a week ago he said it was for sale, He is away on holiday at the moment and wont be back until 28th Nov, If this is any good let me know and I will leave a message on his phone to contact me on his return, I know he has not used it a lot as he has had a problem with his knee.
It also has the lightweight battery on as he sent it to Salisbury to have it changed to that type just recently.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Saddletramp you have a pm.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

For those of you looking for the PowaCycle Salisbury bike I have been advised that Powarider have some due in this week. Unfortunately the price has been increased but this supplier is offering £100.00 off the RRP of £749.00. Available on first come first served basis.
For full info go to www.powarider.com

The price hike has put this bike beyond my budget, so I have ordered another make from Amazon. Cyclamatic Power Plus e-bike, £499.00 incl delivery.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

They are on offer at www.makro.co.uk from 2nd Dec until 15th Dec.

sssp price 699+vat down to 399+vat its the lithium polymer battery.

Ref 344883.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Is that in the latest Mail?


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

yes...arrived in post yesterday thats why I had the model in my head when I read the post.
I have a lion mk2 electric bike, its a folder and I love it ,the weight is good also for the van.
I bought it at the excel show in London, its 4years old now and still going well,but I always have my eyes open for the next one !


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks m8y, my Makro mail should be with me tomorrow I guess - Seems like a brilliant deal especially since I am in the market for two...


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Many thanks to Saddletramp for his help, am now the owner of exactly what i was looking for, cheers Les.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Anybody got any info on the bike available from makro? sounds a good deal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Offers*

Seen them on offer somewhere £399 cannot remember where, will have a delve.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Any further info on the bikes from Macro?
thanks...john


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

3 per store available from 2/12 399+vat doubt if theres any left by now


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

If you have a card, or know somebody who has, you can look at the makromails online.

Don't hold me to this, but from looking at the mail, I THINK the Makro deal is for the bike shown

HERE

Please check for yourself though.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. My local store told me that their delivery of these bikes was late... I suspect they came in throught the back door and went out exactly the same way... To much discount means they often don't make it to the shop floor.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My local, B'ham, still has two in stock.

tony


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Eating my hat as we speak... Went in tonight and there were three bikes in  One of which is now in my hall and boy does it look smart  Hopefully in a few weeks/months time they will 'do' the Windsor as well


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Suggest you nip back and get another salisbury, Mrs sideways has a Windsor and the frame is same size she,s 5"2 and cant ride either with the suspension post in. At least you will both have one.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Just had a chance to have a good look at the Salisbury. Not really for me, to small and very underpowered. Back to Makro tonight to return it unless anyone else wants it.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Autoquest, they are a small frame and not powerful i agree, it depends on your needs I have always been a good cyclist but at 58 am beginning to struggle with knee pain, i want something to just give a bit of help not out and out power, if you read any write ups they are good at the price, most decent bikes with power to spare are £1500, When i looked at Lincoln show the guy selling E bikes said , "Powacycle"good cheap throwaway bike, well people must have a lot more money than me cos i cant afford to throw mine away.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
As an X electric bike retailer I can tell you that all or most of the Powercycle range are only 24 volt & in my opinion you need 36 volt bikes but they tend to be either expensive or heavy,
GC.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I was a little bit spoilt before I bought it because I had fitted a Currie Electro Drive to my other bike. It's throttle only but it doesn't half shift   the downside is the whole thing weighs 30kgs


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Correct, Mrs had 36v powabyke went well but was like me, Old Ugly, and far too heavy. So you pays your money and makes your choice.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Dukeham said:


> Hi.
> As an X electric bike retailer I can tell you that all or most of the Powercycle range are only 24 volt & in my opinion you need 36 volt bikes but they tend to be either expensive or heavy,
> GC.


Not really true today, may have been when you were an e-bike dealer but not now.

What matters is "watthours" with an e-bike. A 24v battery powered bike is fine if its battery discharge capability and electronic controller are adequate. A 24v battery with say a 15ah discharge capability has a potential for more power than a 36v one with an 8ah discharge capability.

Modern lithium batteries weigh next to nothing be they 24, 36 or even 48v.

The problem with the Powercycle models is that they are a non geared hub motor of small diameter thus restricting the torque capability of the unit, this coupled with a somewhat limited discharge capabiltiy of the battery/controller. (Still a nice bike nevertheless).

Better pulling/hillclimbing bikes have geared hub motors or are crank driven like the Panasonic/Yamaha system (24v BTW).

Many of the premier brands today use 24v batteries - Giant, Kalchoff, some of the Wispers etc.

Dukeham's comments would have been relevant maybe 6 or 7 years ago in the "lead acid" battery days, but not today.


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

If anyone's interested i'm selling my Powabyke X6...it's in the classified adverts :

_...."goes like the wind"_

....Mike


----------

